# sneaky pics of the wifey's car 3 weeks to paint



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/3036/2813IMGP5000-med.JPG[img]
[img]http://northwestnissans.com/photopost/data/3036/2813IMGP4983-med.JPG
Waiting on the hood, and front lip then off to paint the end of the month....
i think a Nice 350z color will do just fine!!!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!Cant wait to see the finished product! Where are you getting it painted???


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE, DAYTONA BLUE


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

you need to do an 'auto color correction' for those shots.
That should get rid of the haze.

Seth


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

a 350z color would look nice, either daytona blue or sunburst orange (only colors i remember). i went with world rally blue 

of course black looks good on any car as well (nissans is called super black?)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blue would look unbeleivable


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I would think a black or gunmetal would look awesome.......or a dark blue like the newer Chevy SS trucks.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

If blue, go for the pepsi can blue look.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought you were talking about the white 300







dont get me excited like that. 

that sunburst what cha call it orange (aka burnt gold) from the 350z would look quite good. but you can never go wrong with a deep deep deep black or red.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly I think you should do a flat color... I think it is going to be the latest recourring trend. A flat gun metal would be VERY different.... Flat black is getting played by people doing the whole SCC rattle can treatment. 

A nice flat base with a good clear job would be SUPER NICE.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

flat paint is rather hard to take care of though. you cant use wax to protect it (it will haze) you cant use car wash because it has wax in it. the only thing you can do is use dish soap and mothers "back to black" stuff, and that mothers stuff dosent always go on perfectly. i had my se-r wheels painted flat black and they were quite the pain to clean, and believe it or not they showd dirt realllllllll easy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> flat paint is rather hard to take care of though. you cant use wax to protect it (it will haze) you cant use car wash because it has wax in it. the only thing you can do is use dish soap and mothers "back to black" stuff, and that mothers stuff dosent always go on perfectly. i had my se-r wheels painted flat black and they were quite the pain to clean, and believe it or not they showd dirt realllllllll easy.


HAHA not if you clear coat it...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes said:


> HAHA not if you clear coat it...


Touché, but wouldnt the clear make it gloss ? :thumbup:

also, cleaning an entire car with "back to black" would put you in debt lol. they price that crap like its bloody gold.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

wes said:


> Honestly I think you should do a flat color... I think it is going to be the latest recourring trend. A flat gun metal would be VERY different.... Flat black is getting played by people doing the whole SCC rattle can treatment.
> 
> A nice flat base with a good clear job would be SUPER NICE.


I got what your saying Wes!!! My 250sx is going to be C/F and flat black Till I can afford to have the custom black and flames I want... Through in a little brushed alum and mesh and Think this car is really going to turn heads...

My Wife is dead set on Black or a darck charcoal!!!!!!!!!!

We I baught the car she was pissed that it was a light color, I wasnt even supposed to mod it, But I Need a show piece car till Mine is finished, So we compramised and she said anything that will bolt on "NO CUTTING OR BONDO" 

She is kinda getting into it now, and she is going to be installing her quick release hub and stearing wheel this weekend. I may even have here do the 98 tails and rear bumper, just as long as she dosent bug me to much while I am working on My car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree on black. Ine the words of Henry Ford. 

"You can have any color you want as long as it's black.."


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> Touché, but wouldnt the clear make it gloss ? :thumbup:
> .


they make satin-type finish clear coats.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> they make satin-type finish clear coats.


hmm, good to know.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hmm, good to know.


i had no clue either. i was reading about it in a sport-truck mag


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

When my car is done, it will be a nice promo car for S.K. 

Did you get the NRG quick release?
What wheel/hub combo?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> i had no clue either. i was reading about it in a sport-truck mag


i have never heard of such a thing....i am quite intrigued now. i need to go and raid the auto zone and see if they have it. thanks for the FYI.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice GG MEET PICS...  :thumbup: 

Did you get to talk with *nosdrgstr* or any of our good crew from 
the area?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> When my car is done, it will be a nice promo car for S.K.
> 
> Did you get the NRG quick release?
> What wheel/hub combo?


Yeh got the quick release, Very nice setup... Alum and leather nismo knock off and I am still looking into a hub. I may let her use the sparco one of my real nismo set up.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Yeh got the quick release, Very nice setup... Alum and leather nismo knock off and I am still looking into a hub. I may let her use the sparco one of my real nismo set up.


The NRG is a nice unit and good security feature as well


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> The NRG is a nice unit and good security feature as well


you got your hub from world one right? I need to get one. Keep me posted on the harness bar


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> you got your hub from world one right? I need to get one. Keep me posted on the harness bar


Speedware told me that Sparco of North America has the B14 Sparco hub on back order. They were not able to tell me a date for when they would be available. 
Instead, we went with a Momo hub.
I also picked up the Sparco Lap3 wheel, and NRG quick release (red).


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

how much was the hub? nopi has them for like around 70$?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

momo hub + quick release package.....$85! 
^ nice price.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

83-90 sentra? are the hubs the same dimensions as the B13-b15?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> 83-90 sentra? are the hubs the same dimensions as the B13-b15?


oh bloody hell, ebay advertising has draged me in again. all i saw was 83 + ...thinking all after that. lol.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The NRG quick release puts that one to shame.
I know it's a good deal, but I just try to stay away from eBay.

$70 sounds about right for the hub. I picked up the trim ring ($20) for the steering wheel at the same time, and the total was not over $100.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> The NRG quick release puts that one to shame.
> I know it's a good deal, but I just try to stay away from eBay.
> 
> $70 sounds about right for the hub. I picked up the trim ring ($20) for the steering wheel at the same time, and the total was not over $100.


Hey Sean!! RZ hear...
As *Scoorchn* does not seem to see MY post....
HOW WAS *GG* or did you get there? As you know, I am in TEXAZ
rite Naw!  I see pics of wet, yet I heard the Turnout was Xcellent.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

spec240sx said:


> Hey Sean!! RZ hear...
> As *Scoorchn* does not seem to see MY post....
> HOW WAS *GG* or did you get there? As you know, I am in TEXAZ
> rite Naw!  I see pics of wet, yet I heard the Turnout was Xcellent.



It was cool...people seemed to come and go. That meant that depending on what time you were there, you might of seen....
the S15
the sweet 510
a fleet of Skylines
more 240SX's than should be allowed in one place at one time
The NW Nismo guys/gals

It was cold and it rained, but that's never kept people away.

We were in our dying AE86 and got no love 
Maybe next year we'll have the Sentra.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeh it was cool, sorry about missing your post. The wifey Was getting frazzeled witht he twins and they sat in the car and got cheetoo's everywhere. The flat black R32 was a panty soaker along with the charcoal S15............... We ended up leaving early and missed a whole bunch of people showing up around 1.

As far as that hub the part# on nopi is the same for the sparco's from early 80's to now for the sentra and the mmo one has different#'s so that ebay on might work ..........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The flat black R32 was a panty soaker along with the charcoal S15...............


 :tmi: .....................


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You could paint it shit-bown and it would still look good.  I think dark is the best way to go though but that could also be a biased opinion. Whatever you decide it will end up being dope. :cheers:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

irontom said:


> You could paint it shit-bown and it would still look good.  I think dark is the best way to go though but that could also be a biased opinion. Whatever you decide it will end up being dope. :cheers:


hahahahaha... funny you should say that, i used to have a shit-brown '85 Camry. I used to beat on in like there was no tomorrow. I can honestly say that i loved that car, it was my first. Latoya the Toyota we used to call her, cuz she was ghetto as hell :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dark colors don't show lines as well, especially in pics.
If he wants to use it for promotion, a nice dark silver/gunmetal would be sick.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Dark colors don't show lines as well, especially in pics.
> If he wants to use it for promotion, a nice dark silver/gunmetal would be sick.


i would hafta agree.. dark silver / gunmetal... drool !! :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

yeh the gun metal is it, with red flames rising out of the vents with a silver border and the syndicate kustomz logo reversed out in the center!!! its going to look SICK!!!!

Liu I need some silver and red stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> yeh the gun metal is it, with red flames rising out of the vents with a silver border and the syndicate kustomz logo reversed out in the center!!! its going to look SICK!!!!
> 
> Liu I need some silver and red stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AWWW NOW YOU TELL ME !!! SILVER AND RED !! I ONLY GOT WHITE AND RED ! :thumbup:


Dont worry mike ill get a SPECIAL set for ya :thumbup:


----------

